# HER FIRST BASS



## Johnny5 (May 7, 2008)

Ive been trying something new to keep her off my back for fishing so much :lol: ...so i decided to include her some ...this is what i have created, she caught one and i caught two just not quite as big and well you know how that goes [-o<


----------



## BensalemAngler (May 7, 2008)

look at that smile, she is hooked


----------



## bAcKpAiN (May 7, 2008)

Yup. She is hooked, and every trip will now be a tourny!


----------



## jkbirocz (May 7, 2008)

Nice fish, now you will always have a fishing partner.


----------



## Johnny5 (May 7, 2008)

YEAH I HAD TO TIE HER HOOK ON I HAD TO PICK THE BAIT I HAD TO TEACH HOW TO THROW IT I HAD TO SHOW TELL HER WHERE TO THROW IT, KINDOF FELT LIKE AN EXTENSION OF MYSELF,I WAS TRYING TO THINK WHAT TO PUT HER ON AND I THOUGHT I HAD THE PERFECT BAIT, I BOUGHT SOME POP "R TYPE SOFT PLASTICS THAT YOU RIG TEXAS STYLE WITH A 4/0 HOOK(WEEDLESS AND TROUBLE FREE) NOT! SO I TIED HER ON A WHITE FLOATING WORM AND DAMN IF SHE DIDN'T CATCH ONE , I WAS ACTUALLY KIND OF PROUD


----------



## Johnny5 (May 7, 2008)

ANY SUGGESTIONS FOR THE WIFEY(NEWBY) TO BASS FISH WITH ME WITHOUT STAYING HUNG UP AND SAVE ME A TRIP TO THE HOSPITAL WITH A ROGUE HANGING OUT OF MY BACK


----------



## Jim (May 7, 2008)

Good job to the lady! =D> 

Set her up with a Texas rigged rubber worm or stick bait, and then bury the hook back in the plastic....and whatever you do...Wear sunglasses (they saved my site a few times) :LOL2:


----------



## shamoo (May 7, 2008)

Very nice bass for her first time =D> , but its not going to be the last you hear about it #-o bragging rights my friend =D> Keep up the good work Mrs.Johnny5, Johnny5 your a good teacher =D>


----------



## little anth (May 7, 2008)

i would go out and get her some senkos or wave worms or any kind of soft stick baits. rig em texas with no weight . theres no hook exposed to hook you or her or get tangled. its weedless and easy to use. best of all they work great. nice job and congrats on the new partner :wink: good luck


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (May 7, 2008)

Jim said:


> Good job to the lady! =D>
> 
> Set her up with a Texas rigged rubber worm or stick bait, and then bury the hook back in the plastic....and whatever you do...Wear sunglasses (they saved my site a few times) :LOL2:



I agree, can't go wrong with a Texas rigged worm. Also congrats on your new recruit! =D> 


P.S. I wish my girlfriends smiled like that when they landed a 20lb Salmon in the rivers. All that they would say is "EWWWW, omg its slimey and whats that white stuff?(a male Salmon)" LOL


----------



## redbug (May 8, 2008)

Johnny5 said:


> ANY SUGGESTIONS FOR THE WIFEY(NEWBY) TO BASS FISH WITH ME WITHOUT STAYING HUNG UP AND SAVE ME A TRIP TO THE HOSPITAL WITH A ROGUE HANGING OUT OF MY BACK


Well I see a picture of her catching the fish but as far as we know you've got skunk stink on your hands.. Unless you can show us some fish pictures real soon I say give her the front of the boat!!! she is the one catchin them so she should get the first shot. then you won't need to worry about getting hit in the back...

Wayne


----------



## fishhog (May 8, 2008)

I wouldn't worry too much about getting caught by a stray hook , cause from the look of that fish it won't be too long before she starts telling you how to fish.. I tell you something, my son is my fishing buddy but I won't go fishing without her either. You guys will be together forever.

Fishhog sr


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 8, 2008)

Great job - my wife refuses to fish with me - something about yelling at her or staying too long. . . . . (I really am not sure, I rarely listen) :lol:


----------



## Johnny5 (May 9, 2008)

I feel your pain esquired shes always like "im hunnngry" or "its going to be dark soon" and im always saying just one more fish just one more! but im trying to teach her wait till just the last little bit of twilight before dark, cuz thats when the big boys come out to play


----------

